# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Dr. Strum's Synergie Tabelle

## RuStra

Ich weiss nicht, ob diese Tabelle hier schon mal erörtert wurde.

Ich lese eben in meiner p2p-mail-Sammlung auf der Suche nach "cisplatin", aus gegebenem Anlass.
Da stosse ich auf eine mail aus Juni diesen Jahres, in der Dr. Strum auf seine Sammlung von Medikamenten und Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln verweist, hier runterzuladen.
Was ist mit wem kombinierbar? Strum's Antwort in dieser Tabelle.

Wer hilft beim Verstehen dieser Tabelle?

----------

